# Network training in Kansas City



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

My company is looking to expand and get into some data/ networking work. Most of what we are looking to do will be industrial in nature, networking production lines, control systems, possibly some office data. 
I am not looking to design new systems, mostly additions to existing systems and troubleshooting. Fiber optics is a must.

I am pretty green to this side of things and have a few questions.
First off are there any schools that anyone can recommend in the Kansas City area?
Secondly, what are some of the things I need to look for in a training course? Things like subject matter, certifications.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The credential you'll be looking for will probably be something from BICSI, and probably also from a fiber manufacturer like Tyco or Corning. Go for the BICSI RCDD, if you're serious. Just Google around "BICSI" and "Kansas City" and see what you come up with.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Marc.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i agree with the bisci. i never got it, as i was an IT admin/a bunch of computer ****.


----------

